# Stiff transfers



## justintimetees (Jan 26, 2014)

Just getting started in heat transfers on tee shirts. Is there anything I can do to keep my transfers from being so stiff even after washing? Do stock transfers come out softer than Transfers I print on my printer? Thanks for any help. Bob


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO (Mar 22, 2014)

justintimetees said:


> Just getting started in heat transfers on tee shirts. Is there anything I can do to keep my transfers from being so stiff even after washing? Do stock transfers come out softer than Transfers I print on my printer? Thanks for any help. Bob


What company are doing your transfers?


----------



## LucidDavid (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a document that describes how to do image rasterization in Photoshop. This breaks up the design and greatly improves both the feel(hand) and the durability. Let me know and I can post a link. There is also an option in the Forever Transfer Rip to do this automatically.


----------



## justintimetees (Jan 26, 2014)

Have only printed my own transfers so far. Any reccomendations on stock transfers would be appreciated.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Bob. What paper are you using?


----------



## justintimetees (Jan 26, 2014)

I have used transfer paper from Walmart, Office Max and some from the company I bought my heat press from.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

LucidDavid said:


> I have a document that describes how to do image rasterization in Photoshop. This breaks up the design and greatly improves both the feel(hand) and the durability. Let me know and I can post a link. There is also an option in the Forever Transfer Rip to do this automatically.


I would love to see this. What type of transfers do you use it for?


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

OK ok ok... yea I don't think you can compare those store brands to some of other brands out there,,,, 

Now I have been using JET-PRO SofStretch for lights and Jetwear Dark Premium (3G OPAQUE) for darks. 

To be honest there maybe better brands out there but these were recommended by so many and they just worked so that's what I have been using. I'm still very new at this.

Chris 2020PrintWorks looks like he has lots of experience. Chris, awesome designs on your site. Any recommendations. I to would be interested if there are better products out there.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

ChillaxTees said:


> OK ok ok... yea I don't think you can compare those store brands to some of other brands out there,,,,
> 
> Now I have been using JET-PRO SofStretch for lights and Jetwear Dark Premium (3G OPAQUE) for darks.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I use JPSS, Siser Easy Weed, and screen printed transfers. Never 3G Opaque. I hate that stuff. Feels like cardboard after you wash it.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

2020 PrintWorks said:


> Thank you! I use JPSS, Siser Easy Weed, and screen printed transfers. Never 3G Opaque. I hate that stuff. Feels like cardboard after you wash it.


Well I think we are on the same page... JPSS and Siser Easy Weed i agree... the 3G Opaque I also agree but not sure how to do the screen printed transfers. Do you purchase or make yourself? When I doing a few dark transfers the only option I know id the 3G Opaque or similar Brands. 

Can you share more on the screen printed transfers.

Thanks


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

justintimetees said:


> I have used transfer paper from Walmart, Office Max and some from the company I bought my heat press from.


I may have missed it but what are you printing with - laser, ink jet?

The transfers sold at the local retailers pretty much all suck .... you're never going to find success using those.

There are different answers to your questions based on what you're using as the actual print process.


----------



## justintimetees (Jan 26, 2014)

Please post the link. Thank you


----------

